# A True Rangers Fan



## owls84 (Apr 7, 2011)

A Rangers fan , Yankee fan and Red Sox fan are climbing a mountain and arguing about who loves their team more. The Red Sox fan insist he is the most loyal. He yells "This is for the Sox" and jumps off the mountain. Not to be out done the Rangers fan is next to profess his love for his team he yells " this is for Texas" and pushes the Yankee fan off the mountain.


----------



## MikeMay (Apr 7, 2011)

Gotta love those Rangers fans!


----------



## JTM (Apr 8, 2011)

haha


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Apr 10, 2011)

I just hope the Rangers can pick it up a little more pretty soon...


----------



## Jacob Johnson (Apr 11, 2011)

lol I've heard this joke told about several teams, etc. always a favorite.


----------

